# Parti Breeder Doin' It Right



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Lovely dogs. Looks like she is doing all the right things with her breeding program. Nice to see......I have always liked Parti Poodles....just a little extra fun to have those lovely "decorations"!

Viking Queen


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been following on Instagram since before her most recent litter was even conceived. I'm very impressed, and while I won't be needing another poodle for years, Id recommend her to anyone that is.

plus she just had her first litter, all parti spoos, and they are just adorable


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish that there were Toy Parti breeders who do it right. Have not seen one yet (in this country) who does!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tp, dreem in indiana is advertising a toy puppy she thinks will be a blue/silver phantom. it's a boy - she does not ship. i don't know that much about her but she runs the toy/mini database and seems to hit all the marks.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think this breeder has posted on the forums before. Very pretty dogs!


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

That's Bonnie! I show my Parti female in UKC conformation and see her a lot! She does seem to be off to a great start!


----------

